# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys große Kräfte haben einen Grund



## Darkmoon76 (24. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys große Kräfte haben einen Grund* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys große Kräfte haben einen Grund*


----------



## pcg-veteran (24. November 2019)

Bedeutet der Titel "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers", daß Rey eine Skywalker ist?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. November 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Bedeutet der Titel "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers", daß Rey eine Skywalker ist?


Das drängt sich wohl auf.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2019)

Es gibt einen Leak was es mit dem Aufstieg Skywalkers auf sich haben soll.


----------



## donfuego1 (24. November 2019)

Spoiler



Tochter von Palpatine


. Denkt an meine Worte. "Nein, ICH bin dein Vater" reloaded.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. November 2019)

Rev´s größe Kräfte.... Leia hatte gar keine Kräfte?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2019)

donfuego1 schrieb:


> Denkt an meine Worte.



Wäre schön wenn du sowas in Spoilertags setzen könntest, das ist nämlich der Leak den ich meinte. Bzw. er ist Teil davon.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. November 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Rev´s größe Kräfte.... Leia hatte gar keine Kräfte?



Doch, wie Superman durch den luftleeren Raum raumfliegen *facepalm*

Wer sich den Quatsch ausgedacht hat, sollte auch in selbigen befördert werden


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2019)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Doch, wie Superman durch den luftleeren Raum raumfliegen *facepalm*
> 
> Wer sich den Quatsch ausgedacht hat, sollte auch in selbigen befördert werden



Sir Isaac Newton, der das Gesetz von Actio = Reactio vormulierte wodurch wenn man an etwas kleinem zieht es zu einem kommt oder an etwas sehr großem zieht, man zu dem kommt
bzw. damit George Lucas, der sich aus gedacht hat dass Force Pull ein Lichtschwert einem in die Hand fliegt
Und es damit wie die Schlussszene von Episode 3 zur Realistischten Szene in ganz Star Wars, inkl. EU macht, abgesehen das Spacemagic involviert ist

Also mal ernsthaft, aber dass doch absichtliches getrolle oder? Keiner kann doch ernsthaft so doof sein und das als richtiges Argument nehmen und sich nicht komplett lächerlich machen wollen mit einem Thema das Grundschulphysik ist

Btw.:
ich würde ja den Post vom Spoilertroll editieren oder löschen, weil keiner mag Spoiler


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. November 2019)

Klar hat es einen Grund:
Im Fiebertraum ist alles möglich !


----------



## ssj3rd1 (24. November 2019)

Aha, er will also die gleiche Geschichte erzählen, einzige Änderung: Es ist diesmal eine Frau! Ein Fuchs der Kerl, ein wahrer Fuchs


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2019)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Aha, er will also die gleiche Geschichte erzählen, einzige Änderung: Es ist diesmal eine Frau! Ein Fuchs der Kerl, ein wahrer Fuchs



komisch dass es nicht interessiert hat beim ersten Film wo dass die gleiche Story wie Dune ist bzw. die Verborgene Festung, bzw. irgendwelche anderen Geschichten sondern erst als es eine Frau ist ...
aber naja, der Protagonist ist nicht überpowered wenn man Perfekt Jagdflieger steuern kann, gegen Elite Truppen kämpfen und die Macht nutzen kann, wenn man einen Penis hat ...
Ich will ja keine Aktive Frauenfeindlichkeit unterstellen, nur wirds halt nicht besser
Besonders wenn man das immer wiederholt


----------



## Jakkelien (25. November 2019)

Schade. Damit wird wohl Rian Johnsons Interpretation über den Haufen geworfen und irgendeiner Blutlinie weichen.
Das Gleichgewicht zwischen Hell und Dunkel "Machterfülltes Licht, machterfüllte Dunkelheit" hatte es prima erklärt und Johnson so einen Weg gefunden, sich vom Verwandschaftsgedöns zu lösen.
Aus Rey eine "Jemand" zu machen, zerstört auch gleich mal die Themen von Episode 8 und beißt sich mit der Thronraumszene zwischen Rey und Kilo.


----------



## Frullo (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> komisch dass es nicht interessiert hat beim ersten Film wo dass die gleiche Story wie Dune ist bzw. die Verborgene Festung, bzw. irgendwelche anderen Geschichten sondern erst als es eine Frau ist ...
> aber naja, der Protagonist ist nicht überpowered wenn man Perfekt Jagdflieger steuern kann, gegen Elite Truppen kämpfen und die Macht nutzen kann, wenn man einen Penis hat ...
> Ich will ja keine Aktive Frauenfeindlichkeit unterstellen, nur wirds halt nicht besser
> Besonders wenn man das immer wiederholt



Trotzdem ist und bleibt Luke ein "Flawed Hero" während Rey mit Null Schwächen daher kommt - da kannst Du noch Lange die alten Filme mit "die aber auch" zitieren. Der Vergleich hinkt: Fakt.

Das ist nicht die Art und Weise, wie man interessante Figuren schreibt, egal ob männlich oder weiblich.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2019)

Natürlich zeigt Rey Schwäche, als sie zum Beispiel Luke angreift und er sich mit dieser Antenne verteidigen musste. Und gegenüber Ben sowieso, etwa nach dem Vater-Mord an Han Solo. Sie zeigt da Gefühl/Trauer, aber das ist für Kylo natürlich eine Schwäche. Oder als sie sich von ihm einreden lässt, dass ihre Eltern Trinkbolte waren und sie ein Niemand sei.


----------



## Raghammer (25. November 2019)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man dieses "neue" Star Wars noch verteidigen kann. Für mich ist die Sache mit dem ersten Ableger gestorben als Rey nach gefühlten 5 Minuten, ohne jedwedes Training, gegen einen ausgebildeten Ex-Jedi/Padawan kämpfen konnte. Und jetzt im letzten Teil wird versucht diesen Umstand zu erklären ? 

@Enisra  Mir ist es egal ob es sich bei dem Protagonisten um einen Mann oder eine Frau handelt aber die Jahre des Trainings von Luke mit den gefühltem Monat von Rey (Und da hat sie nicht mal trainiert) zu vergleichen ist wohl lächerlich.


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2019)

Raghammer schrieb:


> @Enisra  Mir ist es egal ob es sich bei dem Protagonisten um einen Mann oder eine Frau handelt aber die Jahre des Trainings von Luke mit den gefühltem Monat von Rey (Und da hat sie nicht mal trainiert) zu vergleichen ist wohl lächerlich.



*schaut sich den oberen Teil nochmal an*
Also Lächerlich sind nur solche Gatekeeper und Miesmacher die sich Dinge aus der Nase ziehen und den Film mies machen wollen
Abgesehen davon frage ich mich nur ob die Filme überhaupt mal gesehen hast wenn mit dem Blödsinn um die Ecke kommst:
1. bestand Lukes Training bis Yoda aus Kurz mal auf dem Flug nach Alderaan mit dem Lichtschwert rumfuchteln und die JAHRE bestanden auch grade mal aus eher eine Woche bei Yoda im Sumpf, aber komm, nenn doch mal das Tolle Training das Luke in den 3 Jahren bekommen hat zwischen 4 und 5 oder dem halben zu 6
2. wird es IM FILM nochmal selbst erklärt woher die "besseren" Fähigkeiten kommen, nebst das Unterschlagen wird da ~10 Jahre alleine auf einer Wüstenwelt gelebt zu haben, und mit dem Kampfstab umgehen zu können, also dass was dann bei Luke als Grund genommen wird warum er ohne eine Sekunde im Simulator perfekt Kampfflieger steuern kann, abgesehen davon dass dieser Typ *Schwer *verwundet war gegen den Rey gekämpft hat! Oder das ignoriert wird dass man es gerade mal mit einer Ehrenwache aufnimmt und auch nur Knapp gewinnt anstatt mit den Restlichen, also damit selbst sagt dass eher Kylo übermächtig ist. Aber Hey, wie war das mit besagtem Farmjungen welcher es gegen die Berufspiloten durchsetzen kann, nebst DEM besten Piloten der Galaxis?
3. Nenn mal was für Tolle Machtfähigkeiten denn Rey nutzt? Ah ja, Forcepull für das Lichtschwert also wie Luke auf Hoth und Intuitiv Forcesuggestion, also auch das gleiche wie Luke beim Anflug auf den Todesstern und den Forcepull und dann?
Ahja, paar Felsen heben und nicht Scheitern wie andere mit ihrem X-Wing weil man mehr Vertrauen in die Macht hat und Masse bedeutungslos ist, was man wüsste würde man die Szene im Sumpf kennen

Also bei diesen Massiven Fehlern musst erstmal beweißen ob den Film überhaupt gesehen hast, also wenn einem DIE Sachen nicht auffallen und ja, es läuft immer wieder darauf hinnaus:
Bei den Typen war es nie ein Problem, aber bei ner Frau jetzt aber schon das man zwangsweise nicht drum rum kommt nach Latenter Frauenfeindlichkeit zu fragen und die tolle "Kritik" und "Gründe" sind halt alle widerlegbar
Bei anderen Filmen wird das zwar als Totschlagargument genommen *hust*Ghostbusters*räusper*, aber bei sol Blödsinns Aussagen fällt es einem verdammt schwer auf einen anderen Ansatz zu kommen

aber hey, wenn machst dich nur selbst Lächerlich, vorallem alleine schon dadurch anderen abzuerkennen etwas mögen zu dürfen


----------



## Cobar (25. November 2019)

> Ihm war bewusst, dass er "schon wieder" die Story eines Außenseiters erzählt, der mit der Macht in Berühung kommt und sich dem Bösen stellen muss. Faszinierend für Abrams war aber, dies auf eine andere Weise zu erzählen. Nämlich mit einer Frau im Mittelpunkt.


Okay... er erzählt also ganz bewusst die genau gleiche Geschichte eines Außenseiters nochmal mit dem riesigen Twist, dass es sich diesmal um eien Frau handelt. Wow! Dass es sich jetzt um eine Frau handelt verändert daran jetzt was genau?
Außer den Umstand, dass man nun immer genau darauf hinweisen kann, um von fehlenden durchgängigen Drehbüchern bzw. einer zusammenhängenden Geschichte abzulenken, die nur noch bruchstückhaft (wenn überhaupt) vorhanden ist und man deswegen Episode 8 so in die Länge ziehen musste, ohne dass wirklich etwas passiert. Diese "Verfolgungsjagd" im Weltraum gehört mit zu den langweiligsten Sachen überhaupt. Wozu auch schießen, wenn man schön langsam hinter dem letzten verbliebenen Rebellenschiff her tuckern kann, bis das seinen Antrieb wieder repariert oder aufgeladen oder was auch immer hat, um entkommen zu können?

Die aktuelle Trilogie hat mich bisher so maßgeblich enttäuscht, dass ich mir den 9. Teil wohl irgendwann mal anschauen werde, wenn er im Free TV läuft und mir so langweilig sein sollte, dass ich sogar die Werbeblöcke dazwischen in Kauf nehmen würde.


----------



## Vandred (25. November 2019)

Ich hab ja das Leider *alles* schon kommens sehn, wie es damals hies das EU wird eingestampft hat ich derartiges schon befürchtet; Mann nimmt mir die grossartige "Thrawn Triologie" und gibt mir *WAS....?*


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2019)

Vandred schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das Leider *alles* schon kommens sehn, wie es damals hies das EU wird eingestampft hat ich derartiges schon befürchtet; Mann nimmt mir die grossartige "Thrawn Triologie" und gibt mir *WAS....?*



ah ja, ist Disney zu dir gekommen und hat die Bücher vor deinen Augen verbrannt? Interessant
Aber Wahrscheinlich glaubst noch dass das eine gute Verfilmung geworden währe oder man die Dark Nest Crisis verwurstet hätte
Abgesehen davon, magst nicht auch dich mit Blödsinn Lächerlich machen und die als Gründe angeben was "das" so schlecht sein soll?



Cobar schrieb:


> Okay... er erzählt also ganz bewusst die genau gleiche Geschichte eines Außenseiters nochmal mit dem riesigen Twist, dass es sich diesmal um eien Frau handelt. Wow! Dass es sich jetzt um eine Frau handelt verändert daran jetzt was genau?
> Außer den Umstand, dass man nun immer genau darauf hinweisen kann, um von fehlenden durchgängigen Drehbüchern bzw. einer zusammenhängenden Geschichte abzulenken, die nur noch bruchstückhaft (wenn überhaupt) vorhanden ist und man deswegen Episode 8 so in die Länge ziehen musste, ohne dass wirklich etwas passiert. Diese "Verfolgungsjagd" im Weltraum gehört mit zu den langweiligsten Sachen überhaupt. Wozu auch schießen, wenn man schön langsam hinter dem letzten verbliebenen Rebellenschiff her tuckern kann, bis das seinen Antrieb wieder repariert oder aufgeladen oder was auch immer hat, um entkommen zu können?
> 
> Die aktuelle Trilogie hat mich bisher so maßgeblich enttäuscht, dass ich mir den 9. Teil wohl irgendwann mal anschauen werde, wenn er im Free TV läuft und mir so langweilig sein sollte, dass ich sogar die Werbeblöcke dazwischen in Kauf nehmen würde.



keine Sorge, so Trolle müssen die Filme nicht sehen, wie man an den dämlichen Gründen sieht kann man das auch ohne zu sehen Scheiße finden
Ich meine hätte man den Film gesehen würde man sicherlich wissen dass denen der Sprit ausgeht und man die Arrogant vor sich her treibt

Und gut dass Frauenfeindlichkeit als Grund angibts warum die Filme "schlecht" sind, bei solchen Ausdrucksweise kann man schon nicht mehr wirklich von Meinung reden wenn man das so Faktisch darstellt
aber hey, wenn man sich selbst in so Ecken stellt darf man halt nicht rumjammern


----------



## Cobar (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, ist Disney zu dir gekommen und hat die Bücher vor deinen Augen verbrannt? Interessant
> Aber Wahrscheinlich glaubst noch dass das eine gute Verfilmung geworden währe oder man die Dark Nest Crisys verwurstet hätte
> 
> 
> ...



Dir wurde heute Morgen das falsche Müsli serviert oder? 
Unterstell mir gerne Frauenfeindlichkeit (wo auch immer du die gefunden haben magst in meinem Post), wenn ich keine Verbesserung darin sehe, dass die gleiche Geschichte erzählt wird und sie nur aus dem Grund besser sein soll, weil jetzt eine Frau die Hauptperson ist. Ja, dann ist der Film scheiße. Dass Rey die Hauptperson ist macht ihn jetzt bitte in wiefern besser, das wirst du mir sicherlich erklären können, wo du doch so aufgeschlossen bist, was Gleichberechtigung angeht und dir erlaubst mir zu sagen, dass du meine Einstellung zu dem Thema kennen würdest. 

Du schießt hier gegen jeden, der auch nur ansatzweise etwas an deinen Lieblingsfilmen schlecht finden könnte, ob es einfach eine Meinung anderer Personen ist oder nicht, ist dir dabei völlig egal.
Ach nein, ich bin ja offenbar frauenfeindlich, weil ich diese Meisterwerke der Filmkunst nicht so gut finde wie du


----------



## Wubaron (25. November 2019)

Ich finde Enisra Schreibstil auch sehr aggressiv. Immer direkt volle Breitseite. Schade das die Mods da nichts machen. Mich hält es im Regefall davon ab in Star Wars Threads zu kommentieren.
Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich jetzt auch einen auf den Deckel. *duck und renn*


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Du schießt hier gegen jeden, der auch nur ansatzweise etwas an deinen Lieblingsfilmen schlecht finden könnte, ob es einfach eine Meinung anderer Personen ist oder nicht, ist dir dabei völlig egal.
> Ach nein, ich bin ja offenbar frauenfeindlich, weil ich diese Meisterwerke der Filmkunst nicht so gut finde wie du



Naja, man könnte halt auch was Intelligentes dazu sagen oder es sein lassen, immerhin sind es doch eher so Hatertrolle wie du die immer zu jeder News schreiben müssen dass die Filme ja angeblich mies sind und das so als Fakt behandeln
und wird halt auch nicht intelligenter oder man entfernt sich man der Latenten Frauenfeindlichkeit wenn man es erst doof findet wenn der Größte Unterschied der Mangelnde Penis ist, aber keine Probleme hat bei Filmen und Geschichten die die gleiche Formel haben aber immer mit Typen als Protagonist, nicht nur Star Wars,* alle Geschichten* und würden sich Trolle auch mal hinsetzen und über Geschichten nachdenken die sie da konsumieren, könnten die vielleicht in einem Lichten Moment eine entscheidende Erkenntnis kommen: Die meisten Geschichten gab es vorher schonmal und wenn dadurch die Jetzige Trilogie mies wird, dann muss man auch jetzt Konsequent Episode 4 scheiße finden, immerhin ist das auch nur ein Mix aus Flash Gordon, Die Verborgene Festung und Dammbusters. Und hätte man die Dokumentation auf der Star Wars SE DVD gesehen wüsste man auch dass der Film auch auf den Universellen Monomythos aufbaut

Also warum verteidigst die Episode 4 noch, wenn man wirklich zu den Aussagen steht dass die gleiche Geschichte nochmal erzählen etwas Scheiße macht, dann sagst genau das


----------



## Cobar (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, man könnte halt auch was Intelligentes dazu sagen oder es sein lassen, immerhin sind es doch eher so Hatertrolle wie du die immer zu jeder News schreiben müssen dass die Filme ja angeblich mies sind und das so als Fakt behandeln
> und wird halt auch nicht intelligenter oder man entfernt sich man der Latenten Frauenfeindlichkeit wenn man es erst doof findet wenn der Größte Unterschied der Mangelnde Penis ist, aber keine Probleme hat bei Filmen und Geschichten die die gleiche Formel haben aber immer mit Typen als Protagonist, nicht nur Star Wars,* alle Geschichten* und würden sich Trolle auch mal hinsetzen und über Geschichten nachdenken die sie da konsumieren, könnten die vielleicht in einem Lichten Moment eine entscheidende Erkenntnis kommen: Die meisten Geschichten gab es vorher schonmal und wenn dadurch die Jetzige Trilogie mies wird, dann muss man auch jetzt Konsequent Episode 4 scheiße finden, immerhin ist das auch nur ein Mix aus Flash Gordon, Die Verborgene Festung und Dammbusters. Und hätte man die Dokumentation auf der Star Wars SE DVD gesehen wüsste man auch dass der Film auch auf den Universellen Monomythos aufbaut
> 
> Also warum verteidigst die Episode 4 noch, wenn man wirklich zu den Aussagen steht dass die gleiche Geschichte nochmal erzählen etwas Scheiße macht, dann sagst genau das



Fassen wir einfach mal zusammen, dass du hier gegen jeden schießen willst, der auch nur etwas gegen deine Lieblingsfilme hat, ohne dass du dir überhaupt richtig durchliest, was die Person geschrieben hat, ja?
Mich erst als frauenfeindlich hinstellen zu wollen und jetzt als Troll, sagt eine ganze menge über dich aus. 
Dass du wirklich verstehst, was andere Leute hier schreiben, das gehört jedoch nicht dazu.
Aus dem Grund würde ich die Mods hier auch mal darum bitten, dass solche aggressiven Posts einfach mal eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen.

Aber gut, wird vermutlich sowieso nicht passieren.
Gehen wir also nochmal auf deine Aussage ein, die du mir gerade wieder in den Mund legen wolltest.
Lies dir meinen Text noch einmal durch. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die neue Trilogie schlecht ist, weil es sich bei der Hauptfigur nun umn eine Frau handelt, sondern bemängelt, dass laut Regisseur die Trilogie so gut sein soll, WEIL die Hauptfigur eine Frau ist.
Das macht in meinen Augen absolut keinen Unterschied und ist daher auch nicht frauenfeindlich (wie du ja nicht müde wirst zu betonen), sondern einfach nur eine schlechte Begründung für eine Trilogie, die in sich schon nicht durchdacht wurde (es gab nicht einmal einen durhgängigen Plot, sondern beide Regisseure kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen). Wie kommt man denn bitte auf die DIee mal auf gut Glück drei Filme drehen zu alssen, ohne dass sich da vorher mal jemand hinsetzt und überlegt, wie diese drei Filme so grundsätzlich ablaufen sollen? Wie die einzelnen Details dann später sind, das kann sich jeder Regisseur selbst überlegen, aber zumindest eine durchgehende Geschichte sollten sie doch wohl bieten können. Laut Meldungen, die im Umlauf waren, gab es das aber nicht und in Episode 8 haben wir ja dann gesehen, was daraus entstanden ist, wenn ein Regisseur sich nicht damit beschäftigt, was sein Vorgänger da eigentlich gemacht hat.

Kommen wir zum nächsten Punkt:


> Naja, man könnte halt auch was Intelligentes dazu sagen oder es sein lassen, immerhin sind es doch eher so Hatertrolle wie du die immer zu jeder News schreiben müssen dass die Filme ja angeblich mies sind


Wieso sollte ich meine Meinung dazu nicht abgeben dürfen? So Schnarchnasen wie du dürfen doch auch jeden aggressiv angehen, der hier etwas schreibt. Darf man also nur etwas schreiben, wenn man deiner Meinung ist?
Dass du dich da so in Rage schreibst, dafür kann ich ja nichts. Dass du dann aber auch noch gleich groß und breit ansagen möchtest, dass ich frauenfeindlich bin und ein "Hatertroll", das darfst du gerne aus deinen Kommentaren raus lassen und einmal "was Intelligentes dazu sagen", wie du ja so schön selbst schreibst.
Bist du wirklich so engstirnig, dass du anderen nicht zugestehen möchtest, dass sie die Filme vielleicht nicht mögen aus was für Gründen auch immer?

Bei der Häufigkeit, wie du hier allen Usern, die etwas gegen die Filme sagen, Frauenfeindlichkeit unterstellt (und das scheint auch dein einziges "Argument" zu sein), frage ich mich so langsam, ob bei dir in der Hinsicht auch noch alles in Ordnung ist oder ob du vielleicht auf irgendeiner persönlichen Agenda bist.


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2019)

so viel Text und alles ist Falsch
in der Tat... ALLES

Ich weiß ja nicht in was du für einer Welt lebst in der "alles Scheiße" und dann Falsche Gründe als Belege nutzen richtige Kritik sind oder das es Kritik ist Dinge mies zu machen
Und wenn ich so eine Scheiße Lese dass angeblich nicht unter jeder News ALLES SCHEIẞE schreiben darft
WEIL ES NERVT! Dann steht wenigstens dazu ein verkackter Hater zu sein der keine Ahnung von Filmen hat

Oder erzähl mal lieber so Trolle immer dann rauskommen und Filme und mies machen, wenn es um Dinge geht die da ne Frau macht und nicht bei den 30 anderen Filmen wo Typen exakt das gleiche machen
Erklär lieber was dass anderes sein soll oder auf welche anderen Schlüsse man dann kommen soll?


----------



## Cobar (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> so viel Text und alles ist Falsch
> in der Tat... ALLES
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht in was du für einer Welt lebst in der "alles Scheiße" und dann Falsche Gründe als Belege nutzen richtige Kritik sind oder das es Kritik ist Dinge mies zu machen
> ...



Ja, du hast mich erwischt.
In meiner Welt ist "alles scheiße" und ich denke mir irgendwelche Gründe aus, warum mir ein Film nicht gefällt.
Ich bin ein absoluter Hater der neuen SW Filme, muss das unbedingt unter jedem noch so kleinen Post zum Ausdruck bringen (selbst wenn die gar nichts damit zu tun haben, denn ich will mir natürlich sicher sein, dass es auch jeder mitbekommt) und das hat nicht etwa damit zu tun, dass mir die Filme einfach nicht gefallen, sondern natürlich rein um es jedem unter die Nase binden zu können. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass mir Filme nicht gefallen und niemand erfährt es. Wo kämen wir denn da hin? In Enisras Küche?
Ich muss es zugeben: *Du hast mich durchschaut!*

Fühlst du dich nun besser?
Ich hoffe es sehr, wenn in deiner Welt scheint es sonst nur sehr wenig Sonnenschein zu geben
und damit wünsche ich allen nach dieser Belustigung durch Enisra noch einen schönen Feierabend 


PS: Ich finde es schade, dass die Mods hier kein bisschen reagieren und ich mir hier die ganze Zeit anhören darf, was für ein "verkackter Hater" ich doch bin und wie frauenfeindlich meine Ansichten doch sind.


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Natürlich zeigt Rey Schwäche, als sie zum Beispiel Luke angreift und er sich mit dieser Antenne verteidigen musste. Und gegenüber Ben sowieso, etwa nach dem Vater-Mord an Han Solo. Sie zeigt da Gefühl/Trauer, aber das ist für Kylo natürlich eine Schwäche. Oder als sie sich von ihm einreden lässt, dass ihre Eltern Trinkbolte waren und sie ein Niemand sei.



Luke wird die Hand abgehackt - selbst dem Auserwählten Anakin wird der Arm abgehackt. Also: Wo genau kriegt Rey mal so richtig auf die Schnauze? Wie schön, dass Du einige "Charakterschwächen" bei Rey gefunden hast - wie z.B. Trauern um Han Solo, um dann von Leia getröstet zu werden, während sein langjähriger Kumpel Chewie kaum beachtet wird... Enisra kommt immer wieder mit dem Monomythos: Aber wo ist bei Rey bitteschön die interessante "hero's journey"? Was im übrigen NULL und NICHTS damit zu tun hat, dass sie eine Frau ist - setz da einen Mann ein und Du kriegst eine genauso schwache Story. Und starke Frauen hat nicht erst Star Wars mit Episode 7 erfunden (Ellen Ripley, Sarah Connor, Nikita, Beatrix Kiddo…) - und nicht einmal im Star Wars Universum selbst hat Episode 7 starke Frauen erfunden (Leia, Padme...) und NICHTEINMAL UNTER DEN JEDI hat Episode 7 die erste starke Frau erfunden (Ashoka Tano). 

Dieses ganze verlogene Gequatsche, von wegen dass die Figur Rey doch ach so was Besonderes sei und man sie doch einfach nicht möge, weil sie eine Frau sei ist nur eine ganz, ganz billige Ausrede für schlechte Scripts.

Und es wäre wirklich mal darüber nachzudenken, ob man Enisras Tonfall nicht mal einen Riegel vorschieben könnte...


----------



## OriginalOrigin (26. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber hey, wenn machst dich nur selbst Lächerlich,



Sorry, eigentlich lese ich deine Beiträge ja nur weil du eben auf Teufel komm raus Star Wars verteidigst und über 10 Ecken denkst um Argumente zu finden, was sich ja interessant liest. Aber schön langsam mache ich mir doch sorgen   So verrannt und fast schon krankhafter Blickwinkel sieht man selten. Vielleicht tut es mal gut abzuschalten und einfach alles zu vergessen, um es dann neu zu überdenken? 
Ich will dich nicht dissen, ich meine es nur gut. 
 Erinnert ein wenig an Golum, der meint sein "Schatz" tut im gut und alles ist bestens damit. Und egal was andere sagen, es ist halt sein Schatz.


----------



## Rdrk710 (26. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und es wäre wirklich mal darüber nachzudenken, ob man Enisras Tonfall nicht mal einen Riegel vorschieben könnte...



Da herrscht jetzt natürlich schweigen im Walde, dabei ist eigentlich klar, wer sich angesprochen  fühlen sollte


----------



## Raghammer (26. November 2019)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Sorry, eigentlich lese ich deine Beiträge ja nur weil du eben auf Teufel komm raus Star Wars verteidigst und über 10 Ecken denkst um Argumente zu finden, was sich ja interessant liest. Aber schön langsam mache ich mir doch sorgen   So verrannt und fast schon krankhafter Blickwinkel sieht man selten. Vielleicht tut es mal gut abzuschalten und einfach alles zu vergessen, um es dann neu zu überdenken?
> Ich will dich nicht dissen, ich meine es nur gut.
> Erinnert ein wenig an Golum, der meint sein "Schatz" tut im gut und alles ist bestens damit. Und egal was andere sagen, es ist halt sein Schatz.




Ach kommt schon, ihr verderbt einem ja jeden Spaß. Da hat man Enisra mit einem halbgaren, kurz gehaltenen, schlecht geschriebenen und mit sehr vielen Annahmen versehenen Post getriggert und ihr Amoklauf endet bereits auf Seite 2 ?
Enttäuschend .

Man(n) muss ihr aber zu Gute halten dass sie echten Einsatz zeigt wenn sie sich in eine Sache verbeißt.  Wenn es nicht übers Ziel hinausschießen würde wäre dies eine sehr bewundernswerte Eigenschaft.

Es muss einfach mal gesagt werde, Enisra, ich mag dich 

PS: Ich sag die ganze Zeit Sie, ist sie eine Sie ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. November 2019)

Raghammer schrieb:


> PS: Ich sag die ganze Zeit Sie, ist sie eine Sie ?



Nein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2019)

Ich störe mich gar nicht mal so sehr an Rey, aber hey - sogar Abrams findet die Kritik angemessen  "It´s a fair point." 
Da gibt es doch eigentlich nichts mehr zu diskutieren? 
Ich finde eine mögliche Erklärung durchaus gut, die Trilogie läuft ja immer als Ganzes, da finde ich es persönlich schon ok, wenn Fragen über längere Zeit offen bleiben. Deswegen konnte ich Episode 7 auch damals genießen, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass Episode 8 sehr viel aufklärt und Lücken schließt. Vielleicht erfüllt Episode 9 jetzt ja mal diese Hoffnung komplett


----------



## Raghammer (27. November 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein.



Was nein ? Wirklich ? Das zerstört grade mein ganzes Weltbild. Ich habe noch nie einen Mann so rum zicken gesehen.  Zuerst fand ich es komisch dass eine Frau sich so sehr für Star Wars begeistert. Keine mir Bekannte tut dies. Aber als er dann anfing Luke durch den Dreck zu ziehen und Rey zu verteidigen  dachte ich....muss wohl doch eine Frau sein. Ne, ich muss definitiv an meinem Urteilsvermögen arbeiten.


----------



## Rdrk710 (27. November 2019)

Raghammer schrieb:


> Was nein ? Wirklich ? Das zerstört grade mein ganzes Weltbild. Ich habe noch nie einen Mann so rum zicken gesehen.  Zuerst fand ich es komisch dass eine Frau sich so sehr für Star Wars begeistert. Keine mir Bekannte tut dies. Aber als er dann anfing Luke durch den Dreck zu ziehen und Rey zu verteidigen  dachte ich....muss wohl doch eine Frau sein. Ne, ich muss definitiv an meinem Urteilsvermögen arbeiten.



Na toll, so entwertest du jetzt jeden deiner Kritikpunkte, indem du zickiges Verhalten  auf weibliche Eigenarten reduzierst 

Und das sage ich als einer, der auch findet dass Enisras Kampf um Star Wars an Aggropotenzial weit über's Ziel hinausschießt...


----------

